# 10 week old puppy follows me



## rfiermo1 (Aug 19, 2010)

We rescued our new puppy ACE this weekend from a Humane Society. He is the smartest dog I have ever owned. 

He does have a problem I have never experienced and that is that he follows me everwhere. He doesn't follow my wife just me. I know he loves me and all that. But why doesnt he follow my wife? 

He wont eat unless he knows im near by. He is constanly look for me. 

We crate train him and everything. 

Now Im not saying I dont want him to do this, im just worried that it can lead to seppeartion anxiety.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My GSD follows me everywhere as well. He did not follow my ex when he lived with me, he only followed me. I believe he follows/followed me because I feed, play, walk and train him. GSD's are love being with their people.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

The key word here is puppy. He has bonded with you at this point in time. As he grows up and becomes more confident things will change. In the mean time, have your wife play some games with ace. Tug is a good one or if he likes to play with balls, have her throw the ball. Short walks ( for puppies ) are also good for bonding.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I wasn't able to go to the bathroom alone for the first year of my pups life. I always found it very endearing. But you do have a valid concern with respect to seperation anxiety. It shouldn't be a problem at this time since we are talking about a very young pup. Just make sure you allow alone time for the dog and it should be ok.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds normal to me too and he might always be that way. Once he settles in he'll see that his new mom is pretty cool too. You can practice leaving him for a minute or two, just leave without any goodbyes or anything, walk out, then walk back in the same way, no big greeting and he'll figure out that you always come back.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Sounds normal to me too and he might always be that way. Once he settles in he'll see that his new mom is pretty cool too. You can practice leaving him for a minute or two, just leave without any goodbyes or anything, walk out, then walk back in the same way, no big greeting and he'll figure out that you always come back.


 Good point about no goodbyes Stosh!!! There should be nothing unusuall about you coming or going.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is absolutely normal behavior for a gsd of any age. It's why we call them velcro dogs!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It is Keefer's life mission to not let me out of his sight _when I'm around_. He's always nearby and if I leave a room he gets up and follows me. But he does not have separation anxiety - he willingly goes to the garage pen to get his cookie before we leave and doesn't flip out when I close the gate and leave and does not appear at all stressed. My husband says that when he's home and I'm not Keef lays around waiting for me to come back. :wub:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma is totally a velcro dog. She has to be in whatever room I am in, even the bathroom. That is why when I work back to back night shifts she goes to daycare. She will stay in the bedroom while I am trying to sleep but she will play and chew on her toys so all I hear is "crunch, crunch, crunch, squeak, squeak, squeak".


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> My husband says that when he's home and I'm not Keef lays around waiting for me to come back. :wub:


Heidi does the same thing. I went on a mini-vacation with my sister for three days and my husband said that other than going out to go to the bathroom, eating, and going for walks, she stayed in the living room by the door, waiting for me. I call it being loyal--my sister calls it being neurotic! It's probably a combination of both!


----------



## jackinstuff69 (May 4, 2011)

i have 2 gsd's male and female everytime i get up to use restroom get a drink or just move both my dogs get up and follow me even in the middle of the nite the bathroom gets really crowded one sleeps on the bed with me the other on the floor they rotate that too its nice to be loved but can be over whelming when you turn around to walk and one of them is at your feet and you almost fall


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Try going to the washroom with 2 GSD's squeezing in there with you... plus the cat.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My two are both 3 years old now and follow me everywhere including the bathroom. If I want some privacy, I have to close the door, and when I come out they are at the door waiting for me. IMHO it is perfectly normal and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> My husband says that when he's home and I'm not Keef lays around waiting for me to come back. :wub:


Mine says, with disgust, "She's a totally different dog when you're home". I find all of our dogs have had "their person". When I"m not around it's DD for Jax. The boxers are ALWAYS for DS and DH.

I would have your wife play games with her. Just her, without you anywhere in sight. Let her build a bond with her also.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> I would have your wife play games with her. Just her, without you anywhere in sight. Let her build a bond with her also.


It is normal BUT I would absolutely recommend the above. Your wife also needs a bond with the puppy. Have her feed the puppy too (never free feed, make mealtime a BIG deal!). HAve her carry treats. Have her take the puppy on car rides and walks WITHOUT you.

Even more important is what you do. You have to take that puppy out into the real world and socialize it so the puppy is comfortable with anyone and everyone, not JUST and ONLY you.... :wub:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh man, this thread is from LAST August!! I wonder if the OP's dog is still a velcro pup?? I now have TWO that have to follow me everywhere I go. Into the kitchen, the living room, bathroom or upstairs. Some days I think "awww" and others it can be annoying but in reality I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Nostrabutton (May 21, 2011)

My adopted GSD follows me everywhere she is kind of like my big tail, never goes too far away. Room to room very seldom does she not follow me to see where I am going and doing. She does have anxiety when I leave, pacing, staring out the window, and sometimes finding a comforting flip flop to chew on.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby follows me everywhere still at 2. If I stop short there is a GSD head poking out between my legs. My last dog (mutt) followed me everywhere for 13 years. I must smell like a hamburger.


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha good to hear this is normal. Kona is a total velcro pup. She will wake up from a dead sleep just to follow me out of the room. Its insane.


----------

